

Is Software Too Soft? - olefoo
http://blog.jonudell.net/2007/11/30/is-software-too-soft/
Do interfaces offer too many degrees of freedom?
======
oditogre
This is so true - you see this kind of thing constantly where somebody has
inadvertently changed the way something looks and are suddenly lost. I think
one of the defining characteristics of a good IT guy is knowing a bunch of
different ways to do the same thing on the software their organization uses
(be it the OS or the word processor or whatever).

------
staticshock
since there's no way reach standardization on every little arbitrary piece of
ui functionality, the best way to deal with this is to provide some "Emulate
x" options in the menu, which would switch things around to emulate some other
application X.

------
edw519
This problem lessens significantly once you decide the difference between an
"issue" and a "detail".

